# Hawaii Reviews for March 2010



## billhall (Mar 2, 2010)

March 2010 Hawaii reviews.


----------



## billhall (Mar 2, 2010)

*Kaanapali Beach Club, Maui, 1/8/2010*

*New Review *


Kaanapali Beach Club 
Reviewer:  Elaine Andrews​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 2, 2010)

*Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai , Kauai, 1/15/10*

*New Review *


Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai  
Reviewer:  Elaine Andrews​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 9, 2010)

*Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club, Oahu, 10/16/09*

*New Review *


Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club 
Reviewer:  Richard and Courtney Krakauer​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 9, 2010)

*Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas, Kauai, 2/27/10*

*New Review *


Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 9, 2010)

*Kaanapali Beach Club, Maui, 2/06/2010*

*New Review *


Kaanapali Beach Club 
Reviewer:  Catie Zacharias​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 14, 2010)

*Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai, 7/5/2009*

*New Review *


Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club 
Reviewer:  Lynda Francis​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 14, 2010)

*Holua Resort at Mauna Loa Village, Big Island, 3/3/2010*

*New Review *


Holua Resort at Mauna Loa Village 
Reviewer:  Zach Kaplan​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 16, 2010)

*Pahio at the Shearwater, Kauai, 11/27/09*

*New Review *


Pahio at the Shearwater  
Reviewer:  Dave Henry​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 16, 2010)

*Kona Hawaiian Resort, Big Island, 2/26/10*

*New Review *


Kona Hawaiian Resort  
Reviewer:  Mark Beales       with new pictures​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 17, 2010)

*Pahio at Bali Hai Villas , Kauai, 2/08/10*

*New Review *


Pahio at Bali Hai Villas  
Reviewer:  Gary & Karen DeMille​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 17, 2010)

*Mauna Loa Village by the Sea, Big Island, 2/15/10*

*New Review *


Mauna Loa Village by the Sea  
Reviewer:  Gary & Karen DeMille​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 18, 2010)

*Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club, Oahu, 3/6/10*

*New Review *


Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club 
Reviewer:  Stacey Sullivan​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 18, 2010)

*HGVC Kings' Land Resort, Big Island, 2/19/10*

*New Review *


Hilton Grand Vacations Club Kings' Land Resort 
Reviewer:  Hugh Massey​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 20, 2010)

*Point at Poipu, Kauai, 10/10/08*

*New Review *


Point at Poipu  
Reviewer:  Gary & Karen DeMille​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 22, 2010)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North, Maui, 3/1/10*

*New Review *


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North 
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 2, 2010)

*deleted*

..deleted......


----------



## billhall (Jul 2, 2010)

*deleted*

d e l e t e d ...........


----------

